# good lens



## snowkillerXXX (Feb 18, 2011)

i just bought a canon rebel T3 and am going to betaking pics from the goose blind while hunting what is a good lens thats not to exepensize would a 200 or 300 m with a 2X converter work ok? not looking to spend over 400 cuz i just bought a new camera.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A 300 will work pretty well and you should be happy with the results. Although after messing with it for a year you'll probably want to step it up but like you said....takes plenty of $$$.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

you might be better going with a 1.4X tele. A 2.0 will give you a 2 stop reduction in light. In the AM or dusk, you may have issues with autofocus working correctly.


----------



## snowkillerXXX (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for the info! so with a 300 and a 1.4 i could take good picso f geese at 60to 100 yards. new to this stuff


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

you have a lot going for you already just using a DX format camera. I am more familiar with Nikons, but it's like 1.5X just for the crop sensor in the camera. So your 300mm is already like a 450mm lens.

Add in the 1.4X tele-converter, you are now like 675mm.

There are a lot of things going on with the camera when you start adding things like this onto it. It will effect your exposure in a lot of different ways. So that's something to be on the watch for. Some aftermarket converters don't meter correctly so your exposure will be off. I have used a Tamron 1.4 on my Nikon D90 with a Nikon 300mm and it worked just fine for me.

These geese were at about 150 yards with a D90 and a 300 MM lens.


----------



## snowkillerXXX (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks farmerj. one more question would this lens Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS Optical Image Stabilizer Telephoto Zoom . i can get this at wallmart for 250.would this and a brand name convert be ok or should i get a 300


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

snowkillerXXX said:


> thanks farmerj. one more question would this lens Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS Optical Image Stabilizer Telephoto Zoom . i can get this at wallmart for 250.would this and a brand name convert be ok or should i get a 300


With that lens, it's equal to a F/5.6 at 250mm. With a 1.4X converter on it, that would make it equal to an f/8 at 250mm. f/8 or f/11 is a really good f/stop for landscape shots. They work ok for wildlife. The issue is, unless it's REALLY bright, you have to compensate for that using a really fast ISO (gets grainy) setting along with a fast shutter speed (reduces movement effect) unless the animals are standing still and not moving. What that means is you are likely to get some blur with it unless you use a really sturdy tripod.

Look closely at the geese above, they are kind of sharp. The background is a blur. I was panning with the geese to do that shot. Stabilization would have been totally worthless in this situation. As it was, it was turned off because I was panning that day.

Personal experience has been showing me that unless I am shooting something already moving and I am at ISO400 or 200 and can get a shutter speed of 1/200 or faster, put the camera on a tripod and use a remote.

IS or what ever stabilization feature you buy in a camera or lens is an "eh" feature I am learning. It's better to learn good photo technique than to let the camera gimmicks work for you. My little brother can use it and NEEDS it, because without it, he just shakes too bad for other reasons. Like he's been sucking on straight caffeine. When a camera is on a tripod, you actually should be turning stabilization off or it will create hunting vibrations as it attempts to realize that it doesn't need to stabilize the image.

Buying the camera is only a small portion of the mix. Getting an awesome lens is really where you will want to spend the money when you start to get into these dSLR cameras to pull out the true abilities of the camera.

Cheap glass in a word...sucks.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

With the lens budget you listed, you aren't going to find a really fast telephoto. With the T3 you picked up though, you will be very happy with the ISO ability it has and it isn't as big a concern as it was in older DSLRs. The Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS would probably work for you to start. I would suggest looking for a used Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM Lens. I am amazed at the IQ from this inexpensive lens.

I have a different experience with IS than farmerj. Maybe it's a difference between Nikon and Canon, but since I haven't picked up a Nikon in years I don't know. IS in mode 2 is meant for panning shots and works well. It doesn't compare to your camera on a tripod with a Wimberley head on it, but I have found it to work better than hand holding without IS mode 2.

Buy what you can now and start practicing and saving for an upgrade. I just bought a new lens mostly for taking pictures of my kids playing sports. The gym lights are always poor and needed a faster telephoto. This is one area IS does not help you at all. Remember, IS is only for your camera shake and doesn't stop action as I believe farmerj also stated. For this I picked up a Canon Telephoto EF 200mm f/2.8L II USM. I also have a 100-400 and while that is a great lens it's too slow and a prime lens like the 200 will almost always give you sharper photos. Also the non-IS 200 is $800 while the IS 70-200mm f/2.8 is $2500 and the 200mm f/2 IS is $5800.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Nikon has a setting for panning that helps w/ vertical, but limits horizantal. Reading the manual even says, turn it off


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

farmerj said:


> Nikon has a setting for panning that helps w/ vertical, but limits horizantal. Reading the manual even says, turn it off


The canon manual says nothing about turning off IS while panning, only to make sure to switch to mode 2. The ony time they state to turn off IS is when on a "Stable tripod". It all comes down to which series IS you are using also. The series 1 is not as effective as the series II. This is also true for using IS while on a tripod. The new series IS canon states, that having IS on a tripod doesn't confuse the new series like the first. The best bet is to test out your own equipment to see what works best for you.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Likely differnence then between canon and nikor then


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I sure would like to try one of those long telephotos with the series II IS. From what they say, this new IS can be left on when on or off a tripod. The gyros stop working as soon as they sense that the lens becomes stable. I sometimes use sandbags when low to the ground, so going from hand held to a sandbag it would be nice not to need to remember to shut off the IS. The price of those lenses are unreal and you have to wonder, is it really worth that few extra thousand dollars.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Auto focus won't work on any lens with a smaller aperature than a F/4 when using a teleconverter without taping the pins, so the 55-250 and a tele wont work. Look on sites like fredmiranda.com for good used gear, I'll never buy new again, I picked up a second body and 2 other lenses in the last two weeks and saved a bunch and they are like new. If your going to be primarily using it for outdoor field stuff I would look into the 70-200L F/4 a 1.4x tele can be added to it and the auto focus will still work, you can find good clean used ones for under $500.00 a much sharper lens than any of the consumer grade zooms and auto focus is fast in the right light. Iv'e taken some pretty nice stuff with that lens combo, it also doubles as a pretty godd portrate lens as well. These were all taken with the 70-200L F/4 Non IS


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Good point Browndog! I have not bought an extender yet, but have had them in the past (Sigma 2x with 70-200mm f/2.8 ). If I were to do it again I probably wouldn't buy the 100-400mm and would rather have stuck to a prime instead. That lens would probably be the Canon Telephoto EF 300mm f/4.0L IS Image Stabilizer USM with a 1.4x extender. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1 ... _4_0L.html

Extender EF 1.4x Compatibility Chart 
Lens Attachment Focal Length
(mm) f-stop
(f) Max. Magnification
(x) AF 
EF 135mm f/2L USM 189 2.8 ~ 45 0.27 O 
EF 180mm f/3.5L Macro USM 252 4.5*1 ~ 45 1.40 O*3 
EF 200mm f/1.8L USM 280 2.5 ~ 32 0.12 O 
EF 200mm f/2L IS USM 280 2.8 ~ 45 0.18 O 
EF 200mm f/2.8L II USM 280 4 ~ 32 0.22 O 
EF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM 420 4 ~ 45 0.15 O 
EF 300mm f/4L IS USM 420 5.6 ~ 45 0.33 O 
EF 400mm f/2.8L IS USM 560 4 ~ 45 0.22 O 
EF 400mm f/4L DO IS USM 560 5.6 ~ 45 0.17 O 
EF 400mm f/5.6L USM 560 8 ~ 45 0.18 X*4 
EF 500mm f/4L IS USM 700 5.6 ~ 64 0.17 O 
EF 600mm f/4L IS USM 840 5.6 ~ 64 0.17 O 
EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM 1,120 8 ~ 45 0.2 X 
EF 1200mm f/5.6L USM 1,680 8 ~ 45 0.12 X 
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM 98 ~ 280 4 ~ 45 0.22 O*2 
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM 98 ~ 280 4 ~ 45 0.24 O 
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM 98 ~ 280 4 ~ 45 0.24 O 
EF 70-200mm f/4L USM 98 ~ 280 5.6 ~ 45 0.31 O 
EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM 98 ~ 280 5.6 ~ 45 0.31 O

EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM 140 ~ 560 6.7 ~ 54*1 0.28 X*4*5 
(O =possible X =impossible)

*1 Data based on EOS models with exposures displayed in 1/2 stop increments. It varies slightly with the EOS-1v, EOS-1N, EOS-1 and EOS-3. 
*2 If the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM lens is attached to an EOS camera having multiple focusing points and an Extender is attached to the lens, only the center focusing point will be usable for AF. 
*3 The autofocusing range is from 0.8m/2.6ft. to infinity. 
*4 With the EOS-1D series, EOS-1v and EOS-3, AF is possible, but with the center focusing point only. 
*5 The Image Stabilizer does not operate with the following cameras: EOS 650, 620, 630/600, RT, 700, 750, 850, EOS-1, A2/A2E, 10s, Elan, Rebel/Rebel S, Rebel II/Rebel SII.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> Canon Telephoto EF 300mm f/4.0L IS Image Stabilizer


Thats one of the lenses I picked up this winter, so far I really like it, in fact I sold my 70-200 and realised I really missed it and just picked up another one to replace it.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Just curious, from a nikon user, what does one of those 70-200 "L" lenses run you?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

farmerj said:


> Just curious, from a nikon user, what does one of those 70-200 "L" lenses run you?


650 new 500 gently used


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

BROWNDOG said:


> > Canon Telephoto EF 300mm f/4.0L IS Image Stabilizer
> 
> 
> Thats one of the lenses I picked up this winter, so far I really like it, in fact I sold my 70-200 and realised I really missed it and just picked up another one to replace it.


NICE! good buy! I will be looking for one of those after I upgrade my 17-85mm that I'm not very happy with. Right now I'm looking for a 17-40mm f/4 L. I tried registering at the fredmiranda.com but after getting the email the password they gave me didn't work. I will be checking out that site also. I usually check out the local store and B&H used. I am usually a bit shy about buying used online.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

BROWNDOG, so what's your review of the 300mm. I would love to hear some feedback on that lens. On a side note, I see Canon is set to release a 200-400mm f/4.0L IS USM with a built in 1.4x extender that can be switched on and off. I'm sure the price tag will be out of range though.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Longshot said:


> BROWNDOG, so what's your review of the 300mm. I would love to hear some feedback on that lens. On a side note, I see Canon is set to release a 200-400mm f/4.0L IS USM with a built in 1.4x extender that can be switched on and off. I'm sure the price tag will be out of range though.


I hear around $9000.00 from my sources.


----------



## medanum6298 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a different experience with IS than farmerj.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

On Canons there is a threshold of f5.6 where AF stops working. Now with IS the claim is about 3-4 f-stops would IS turned on compensate the use of a 1.4 tele-convertor in good light and AF would work?
Great shots of woodies iin flight. I have never seen woodies fly!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

mach said:


> On Canons there is a threshold of f5.6 where AF stops working. Now with IS the claim is about 3-4 f-stops would IS turned on compensate the use of a 1.4 tele-convertor in good light and AF would work?
> Great shots of woodies iin flight. I have never seen woodies fly!


No, IS would not compensate in the use of AF. Only the lenses listed by Canon that I listed above. When you look at the chart you will also notice that it is not only the lens, but also the body with some only being able to use the center sensor for AF.


----------

